# [FSTAB]Montage /HOME (résolu)

## selyne

coucou !!!

bon j'ai terminé l'installation de mon système et tout marche au poil, j'étais trop contente sauf...

il y a toujours un couac quelque part, je me bat avec le montage de mes partitions et je ne comprends plus rien à rien !

j'ai besoin d'aide svp.

alors d'abord fdisk -l donne ça:

```
Disque /dev/sda: 500.1 Go, 500107862016 octets

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders

Units = cylindres of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

Périphérique Amorce    Début         Fin      Blocs    Id  Système

/dev/sda1   *           1           5       40131   83  Linux

/dev/sda2               6          68      506047+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3              69        7364    58605120   83  Linux

/dev/sda4            7365       60801   429232702+  83  Linux

Disque /dev/sdb: 250.0 Go, 250059350016 octets

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders

Units = cylindres of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x14e233c7

```

mon fstab donne ça:

```
# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda3               /               reiserfs        noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda4               /home           reiserfs        noatime         0 2

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

#this line is needed to boot !!!!

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

et je me suis aperçue que en fait mon /home n'étais pas sur sda4 il est pas monté!!! mon home est dans / !

mais pourquoi?

et quand je regarde dans le moniteur systeme de Gnome, j'ai que sda3 de monté et encore il fait 40Go au lieu 60Go !

quand je fait un mount -r j'ai ça:

```
/dev/sda3 on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

```

fffffff j'ai trop peur de devoir recommencer depuis le début encore   :Crying or Very sad:  !

j'ai deja cassé mon systeme betement avant-hier, et j'ai recommencé, avant j'avais mis 40go pour mon / et finallement la 2ème fois j'ai mis 60Go, quand j'ai refait les partoche fdisk m'a dit que les modifs ne seraient faite qu'au reboot.

donc j'ai rebooté, pas folle sésé ! mais je crois que rien ne va plus!

je suis condamée à tout refaire? ou qqun peut me tirer de ce mauvais pas?Last edited by selyne on Sat Jul 05, 2008 4:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut 

Réponse rapide et partielle : Ta partoche home n'a pas les options defaults et users dans ton fstab (à vérifier quand même car je connais pas reiserfs, je raisonne par rapport à mon fstab à moi, et mes partitions sont formatées en ext3...je suppose que ces mêmes options existent pour ce fs )

Elle ne se monte donc pas dans /home toute seule...  :Wink: 

Edit : et t'es pas obligée de reinstaller pour changer la taille de tes partitions... il y a des outils faciles et sympas pour faire ça...genre gparted (à emerger ou a utiliser depuis un livecd-genre systemrescuecd-  si c'est / à resizer)

----------

## Nicomero

Salut,

As-tu bien quitté fdisk la deuxième fois avec la commande w ? Si non, cela expliquerait que tu te retrouve avec une partiton racine de 40 Go.

----------

## geekounet

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> Salut 
> 
> Réponse rapide et partielle : Ta partoche home n'a pas les options defaults et users dans ton fstab (à vérifier quand même car je connais pas reiserfs, je raisonne par rapport à mon fstab à moi, et mes partitions sont formatées en ext3...je suppose que ces mêmes options existent pour ce fs )
> 
> Elle ne se monte donc pas dans /home toute seule... 

 

Nan, pas du tout besoin de ces options pour ça se monte auto, les partitions se montent toujours auto sauf si il y a l'option noauto. default ça ne va pas ajouter grand chose, et users ça permet juste au user de monter/démonter la partition sans être root.

selyne, est-ce que t'as des erreurs ou warnings au démarrage au moment du montage ? Est-ce que la commande dmesg dit qqch à propos de sda4 ? Si tu montes manuellement sda4 sur /home (ou sur un autre point de montage temporaire plutôt pour le moment), est-ce que ça fonctionne ?

Dans tout les cas, non il n'y aura pas besoin de réinstaller ou quoi. Dés que t'as partition se montera comme il faut, il suffira de la monter à un emplacement temporaire, d'y copier le contenu du /home actuel sur cette partition, puis la démonter et remonter comme il faut sur /home (en faisant tout ça connectée directement en root, pas en user, sinon ça va poser problème avec le /home de ce user  :Smile:  )

----------

## gglaboussole

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nan, pas du tout besoin de ces options pour ça se monte auto, les partitions se montent toujours auto sauf si il y a l'option noauto. default ça ne va pas ajouter grand chose, et users ça permet juste au user de monter/démonter la partition sans être root.
> 
> 

 

sauf si elle n'en est pas encore à avoir installé gnome et hal... parcque sans hal, à partir d'une fresh install, depuis le livecd minimal, les partoches ne se montent pas toutes seules...ou alors ça a changé depuis 05/2005..

edit: ouais j'ai lu trop vite vu elle est déjà sur gnome...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## selyne

bon déja merci ! ouf je suis rassurée !

alors j'ai installé tout le systeme deja avec gnome.

quand je fais un mount /dev/sda4 /home ça me donne:

```
mount: Aucun fichier ou repertoire de ce type
```

mais je ne sais pas s'il parle de sda4 ou de /home

par contre oui j'ai en effet des erreurs au boot! zavais pas vu !

ça dit:

```
*Mounting local file system

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda4

missing codepage or helper program, or other error
```

qu'est ce que je pourrais faire?

EDIT: quand je fais dmesg |tail ça me dis ça:

```
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  169.09  Fri Jan 11 14:38:28 PST 2008

ReiserFS: sda4: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda4

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

si je "reformattais" sda4 ? ça pourrait suffire, je demande d'abord, avant de faire une bétise.

----------

## bob1977

 *Quote:*   

> ReiserFS: sda4: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda4
> 
> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda4
> 
> missing codepage or helper program, or other error

 

 D'après ces erreurs, je dirais qu'il y a un probleme avec ton systeme de fichier sda4. Es-tu sûre de l'avoir formaté? Il ne suffit pas de créer avec fdisk. Il faut aussi la formater avec l'outil de reiserfs ( je ne connais pas le nom de l'outil mais c'est sans doute mkfs.reiserfs ou quelque chose du genre). Je pense que cet outil doit être contenu dans le paquet sys-fs/reiserfsprogs.

----------

## kopp

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   
> 
> Nan, pas du tout besoin de ces options pour ça se monte auto, les partitions se montent toujours auto sauf si il y a l'option noauto. default ça ne va pas ajouter grand chose, et users ça permet juste au user de monter/démonter la partition sans être root.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Beuh tu dis n'importe quoi là

les partitions qui sont indiqués dans /etc/fstab sont montées automatiquement au boot, sauf si l'option noauto est présente. Et c'était déjà comme ça en 2005, et en 2004, et avant.

----------

## selyne

bon j'avance tout doucement,

j'ai refait mon systeme de fichier sur sda4, j'ai testé l'intégrité et c'est bon, je n'ai plus de message d'erreur au démarrage, a priori sda4 se monte bien en /home

maintenant, on arrive sur la partie ou je sais pas du totu ce que je dois faire, faire comprendre au systeme que mon home est maintenant dans /home et pas /

j'ai créé un dossier "selyne" dans /home, j'ai fais un chown selyne dessus et un chmod 755

et tout est rentré dans l'ordre !

merci à tous

----------

## gglaboussole

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *gglaboussole wrote:*    *geekounet wrote:*   
> 
> Nan, pas du tout besoin de ces options pour ça se monte auto, les partitions se montent toujours auto sauf si il y a l'option noauto. default ça ne va pas ajouter grand chose, et users ça permet juste au user de monter/démonter la partition sans être root.
> 
>  
> ...

 

beuh non   :Embarassed:  ... je te promets, mes partoches ne  se sont montées automatiquement qu'avec hal... pas avant jt'i jure...

----------

## kopp

t'aurais pas oublié un truc dans le noyau des fois, genre le automounting...

----------

## geekounet

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*    *gglaboussole wrote:*    *geekounet wrote:*   
> 
> Nan, pas du tout besoin de ces options pour ça se monte auto, les partitions se montent toujours auto sauf si il y a l'option noauto. default ça ne va pas ajouter grand chose, et users ça permet juste au user de monter/démonter la partition sans être root.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Tu crois qu'on a attendu HAL pour pouvoir séparer /usr /var /tmp /home et tout... ?  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

Aurais-tu supprimé le service localmount du runlevel boot ?

----------

## Bio

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Tu crois qu'on a attendu HAL pour pouvoir séparer /usr /var /tmp /home et tout... ? 

 

Vu que le binaire hald est dans /usr/sbin je suis bien content de pouvoir monter /usr sans l'aide de hal   :Wink: 

----------

## gglaboussole

en fait chez moi les partitions listées dans mon fstab, sans hal,  ne se montent toutes seules que si je mets l'option default , avec hal elles se montent toutes automatiquement sauf si je met expressement noauto dans fstab...ou alors j'hallucine mais vu vos messages j commence à penser que j hallucine...seul contre tous il y a des chances que je me trompe   :Laughing: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Euh, alors juste un commentaire comme çà de loin, faire 4 partitions principales (de sda1 à sda4), c'est se retrouver coincé(e) (enfin pas complètement, hein, mais ya plus simple) le jour où tu voudras faire un sda5... Autant directement faire une partition étendue qui va bien, et placer ton /home dans le sda5 qui va suivre.

Mais ce n'est que mon avis qui n'engage que moi, mais que je partage entièrement...  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *gglaboussole wrote:*   Salut 
> 
> Réponse rapide et partielle : Ta partoche home n'a pas les options defaults et users dans ton fstab (à vérifier quand même car je connais pas reiserfs, je raisonne par rapport à mon fstab à moi, et mes partitions sont formatées en ext3...je suppose que ces mêmes options existent pour ce fs )
> 
> Elle ne se monte donc pas dans /home toute seule...  
> ...

 

Sauf erreur, il n'y a pas de montage automatique par je ne sais quel effet du saint-esprit : les montages au boot résultent du lancement de /etc/init.d/localmount qui se base sur fstab. 

Ou alors, j'ai moi aussi loupé quelque-chose depuis des années.   :Confused: 

Dans fstab, l'option "defaults" implique les options "rw, suid, dev, exec, auto, nouser et async".

Or c'est justement cette option "auto" implicite qui permet un montage par la commande "mount -a" invoquée par localmount.

Au besoin, l'option "noauto" permet éventuellement de désactiver le "auto" induit par "defaults".

Il semblerait donc bien que gglaboussole ait raison au moins sur ce point !  :Smile: 

Par contre, la remarque de Bio est pertinente : pas de hald si on n'a pas accès à /usr.

Alors, soit celui-ci fait directement partie de la partition racine, soit il a fallu que /usr soit monté via fstab ...

----------

## kopp

/me vient enfin de lire l'aide du noyau pour le kernel automounter et se rend ocmpte que ça sert à rien vu qu'il n'utilise pas de NFS ...

/me a honte

----------

## gglaboussole

merci Ghoti pour ton soutien   :Very Happy: 

Me fait plaisir, je dis pas toujours des conneries !   :Wink: 

(au fait oui j'ai pas de partition /usr chez moi, elle fait partie de /, je n'ai que /boot, /home et /... donc oui hald peur opérer...)

----------

